

Ask HN: Best place to find high paying freelance projects? - Jamie452

I&#x27;m employed full time but would like to find a high paying freelance project, to make some extra cash during March. I&#x27;m an experienced Full Stack Developer, with a 1st class honours degree in Web Application Development and about 8-10 years of non stop development experience (2-3 yrs industry, the rest my own projects).<p>I&#x27;ve tried sites like elance and peopleperhour but it always seems that developers from the Philippines, Russia, India etc will always be willing to work for less, thus out-bidding me.<p>I&#x27;m wondering where the best place is to get a decent gig if you&#x27;re located in the UK like me? Where can I find freelance clients who want high quality code, rather than a cheaper outsourced product?
======
brudgers
If a person is lucky, good freelancing work just falls in their lap. Ordinary
humans, on the other hand, have to hunt well paying contracts down. Most of
the work of freelancing is identifying good clients, being there when the
client has work that can be handled by a contractor, and closing the deal
successfully. The work itself is often the easy part.

Developing leads means making contact with many busy people. Those people need
to be busy with work that pays well enough that they can pay you well. A good
source of that sort of work is well established
contractors/freelancers/consultants/agencies because they take projects that
pay well and this means there is likely to be meat on the bone when they use
outside workers. The will take on outside help when they have more work than
they can handle, and good consultants often do.

The rest of the world of freelancers is racing toward the bottom in pursuit of
clients who want to pay zero dollars.

Good luck.

------
ryduh
The best place is probably going to be your existing network. You know, the
people that know your work ethic and the quality of your work. Past employers
and past co-workers have contributed a big chunk of my projects.

------
helen842000
What about [http://letsworkshop.com](http://letsworkshop.com) \- they have a
minimum budget in place so that cuts out the low end immediately.

~~~
Jamie452
I had a look and they sent me some leads pretty quickly, annoyingly the
majority were technologies I don't have experience with or were for designers.
Do you know if theres any way of filtering out what doesn't suit your skill
set?

------
gspyrou
You could take a look at gun.io [https://gun.io/](https://gun.io/)

~~~
Jamie452
Just waiting for my application to be approved, looks promising though!

Any idea how long this process typically takes?

